# Full Blooded GSD?



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forums. I'm hoping to get some help, I dealt with a breeder in NorCal, the paperwork (along with AKC reg) I received for my pup states she's pure breed but as we all know paper is just paper. However I will be posting pictures to showcase her and get your opinions. She's 5 months old and every time my GF and I take her hiking she gets misidentified by most and even at some dog parks owners flee thinking she's a wolf dog or coyote. Now I've looked up and down and left and right all over the web and I have found possible breeds she could be mixed with such as: grey wolf (both regular and Mexican), tamaskan, Czechoslovakian wolfdog (Vlcak). She has the facial features of a GSD but her paperwork said "Sable" when she was 2 months (when we got her) she was all brown with a black tip tail and now the markings are different with a white bib and very wolflike markings. I would like some feedback and maybe some advice as to whether we should contact the breeder, etc. Thanks everyone for any and all advice. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll let other more knowledgeable comment on the dog... although certainly see GSD in there.

Love the photos...Love the high desert!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful Dog! And what an amazing landscape...

Google Siberian Husky GSD crosses....many look "wolfy."

Example:

https://goo.gl/images/vGcr7r

Apparently they're going by Gerbarian Shepsky (sp?) now. So you could be part of a trend


----------



## lalabug (Oct 20, 2016)

whatever she is, she sure is pretty!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

She is GSD, she sable... and she's beautiful!

If she is papered and from a reputable breeder - her light points are not enough to cause me to question her lineage at all. 

If she is from a questionable source - then yes, she could be mixed. Did you see/meet the parents? What are their names (you can post pedigree)? Who was the breeder?

The chances are way greater than she's a less commonly marked PB than a vlcak, lol

Google "littlest hobo" ...that's basically your dog


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

If really concerned you can do a DNA test, available at Pet Smart. Not sure the price, but they were about $75 a couple years ago...


----------



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

So a breakthrough in this case happened this morning, we have been looking for a brother for our pup and ended up on the AKC site and bam her ACTUAL litter mate brother popped up along with the breeders info. I contacted the breeder this morning and well I found out her father is white and her mother is full black BUT her mother is East German DDR/Czech German Shepherd which explains her patterns. We got our pup through what we thought was a reputable site but what we dealt with I wouldn't recommend that site to my worst enemy. That site made us feel the pup was from a puppy mill but after seeing the breeders info and speaking to her over the phone she is the real deal and my pup is full bred. Thank you everyone for all the great feedback. I was worried she was a potential F1 pup which are mostly a handful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

Looks like a sable GSD to me, and she sure is pretty!


----------



## dan&diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

That is a beautiful pup!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks like a GSD. She doesn't have a dark mask, if she did, she would look more GSDish.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Maybe Malamute? She is awfully heavy boned for a female.

Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Met with the breeders yesterday and I must say they're the real deal and top notch folks. My pups are full blooded GSD but from the Eastern German/Czech shepherd work line. They are absolutely amazing and extremely smart. Thank you everyone for the feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you share the pedigree, or at least the full registered names of the parents?


----------



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Castlemaid said:


> Can you share the pedigree, or at least the full registered names of the parents?













This is the info for the litter but it has the AKC registration ID's for the parents. Once again these folks are top notch in my book and the fact that they went above and beyond to ease my concerns. The breeders are Sierra Foothill German Shepherds. They are a NorCal based breeder. We got our girl through PuppySpot.com and they were the reason for my concerns since they wouldn't allow us to speak to the breeder directly or even disclose who they were, but their sales reps were basically Danny Devito from Matilda sleazy. We got our boy directly from the breeder and that itself was the best experience I've ever had. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

She looks like a German Shepherd to me; whose pedigree probably goes back to Ingo v Rudigan or Ali Granert many many generations back through East German or Czech dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - she is a typical sable puppy. They are born dark, turn light, then darken to near birth color.


You will find many opinions here as to what constitutes a "reputable" breeder. Most agree that breeders who are responsible and reputable do a minimum of health testing - certifying hips, elbows and DM status (still a bit controversial). Working titles and staying within type is another check box. Not breeding disqualifying colors yet another.....blue, liver and white are all disqualifying....people who breed whites with a "program" and developing lines with whites seem to be given a pass by most. Advertising "rare" colors, "old fashioned" and oversized dogs is another no no....Mixing show, work, ASL and pet lines wiht no discernable ties to any type for 3 for more generations is also a dead giveaway to a BYB...

The pup is cute and if you got AKC paperwork for her I would not worry....just tell people she is a sable - and that the original Rin Tin Tin was also a sable!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

looks like
my dog Joker who was from old herding genetics Carmspack Joker


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Beautiful dog  Off topic what camera are you using ? These are just amazing photos


----------



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

MishkasMom said:


> Beautiful dog  Off topic what camera are you using ? These are just amazing photos




It's actually my iphones camera but I use an app called ProCamera and use the HDR features on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Maybe Malamute? She is awfully heavy boned for a female.
> 
> Do you have pictures of the parents?


I'll admit I have limited exposure to Czech dogs. Ranger our male is mostly Cz and we have met 2 of his female siblings since maturity, both were "heavy boned", only slightly smaller than our boy. Not sure if this is typical? They also shared having a reversed mask.


----------



## Squirrel0331 (Feb 15, 2017)

Nigel said:


> I'll admit I have limited exposure to Czech dogs. Ranger our male is mostly Cz and we have met 2 of his female siblings since maturity, both were "heavy boned", only slightly smaller than our boy. Not sure if this is typical? They also shared having a reversed mask.




Yea our boy Koda is very heavy boned, he looks like he's part bear but I like it. Even though they may be heavy boned and obviously look heavier because of it they're both very agile and fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he looks like a very normal good GSD .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

put your guy and Resi von der bosen nachbarschaft side by side 

Resi von der bösen Nachbarschaft ? working-dog


----------

